# Who do you wanna cosplay as?



## Msbmosh

I've always secretly wanted to get into cosplay but my SA has kept me from it.
Now, I've been getting better at handling it and I've been making a list of characters I want to cosplay as when comicon rolls around in my city.

Here is my list:
Catwoman
Mario (female version)
Rogue from x-men
Predator (my weirdest one I think)
Vanelope Von Sweets
Tigress from kungfu panda
Sailor Moon
Pokemon trainer 
bulbasaur


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Hojo from FFVII probably, or Kefka from FFVI. I'd most likely never do it, but it would be fun.


----------



## Raynic781

I can't really cosplay since there aren't any female characters, that I know of, that match my skintone, lol! I do want to cosplay as my Commander Shepard one day though, I think that would be cool.


----------



## Msbmosh

failoutboy said:


> Probably Robin.


 Ruggedly hairy Robin? XD



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Hojo from FFVII probably, or Kefka from FFVI. I'd most likely never do it, but it would be fun.


Do it.



Raynic781 said:


> I can't really cosplay since there aren't any female characters, that I know of, that match my skintone, lol! I do want to cosplay as my Commander Shepard one day though, I think that would be cool.


Well, I think this is an overused character but you can dress up as Katara from the last airbender. Shes awesome. 
Anywho, I don't think you should let your skintone stop you. I once saw a cosplay of calhoun from wreck it ralph by a darker skinned girl. It was awesome, she did a good job.


----------



## creep

Velociraptors.


----------



## Msbmosh

someone cosplaying as a velociraptor? XD thats a must see!


----------



## minimized

I could pull off that Robin thing including the thighs. Just got to give me a little leeway on the muscles.


----------



## Bluestar29

Makoto Shishio 
Jeremiah Gottwald 
Emiya Kiritsugu 
Kisame from Naruto 
Sharrkan & Muu from Magi 
Ryoga from Ranma 1/2


----------



## arnie

*Myself*.


----------



## Salvador Dali

This psychotic jester:










Harley's been a fav female DC villain of mine since the ol' Batman animated series when I was a kid.
Of course I'd never have the confidence to actually do it though.


----------



## KelsKels

I dont know.. Ive had quite a few ideas in the past, but I feel like the only successful cosplayers have tig ol bitties.


----------



## Themis

I'd like to start with Megumi Shimizu. I really like her character design, and her personality is quite different from mine so it would be fun to try.










I'd also really like to try crossplay, but it's so hard to choose. >_<


----------



## Msbmosh

creep said:


>


D:


minimized said:


> I could pull off that Robin thing including the thighs. Just got to give me a little leeway on the muscles.


Lol do it!


Bluestar29 said:


> Makoto Shishio
> Jeremiah Gottwald
> Emiya Kiritsugu
> Kisame from Naruto
> Sharrkan & Muu from Magi
> Ryoga from Ranma 1/2


Nice selection. Hmmmmm.......Kisame!


----------



## Msbmosh

U guys who don't wanna do it cuz of lack of confidence. Don't let ur SA stop you. SA takes away all the fun from everything xP

Lol harley Quinn is awesome. I would love to find a group of people who all wanna dress up as the batmans villains. Its probably overdone but whatever xp.

Megumi is adorable *_*


----------



## Levibebop

I've always wanted to dress like Kakashi Hatake. The mask, headband over the left eye, biker gloves; everything.


----------



## Themis

Levibebop said:


> I've always wanted to dress like Kakashi Hatake. The mask, headband over the left eye, biker gloves; everything.


Yes!  There aren't enough Kakashi cosplayers out there.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I would never be able to pull any of these off, but: Raven (Teen Titans version), Ellie (Last of Us), Sora or Roxas (Kingdom Hearts series), and Cooro or Senri (+Anima).


----------



## Msbmosh

I'd love to see more Raven Cosplays haha


----------



## Raynic781

Levibebop said:


> I've always wanted to dress like Kakashi Hatake. The mask, headband over the left eye, biker gloves; everything.


Do it, do it, do it! Kakashi is awesome, one of my favorite characters from Naruto.


----------



## gorbulas

Closest thing I came to cosplay was that I went as Mario for Halloween when I was little. If I would cosplay, it would have to be awesome. if I could, I would maybe go as one of the turtles or maybe geralt from the witcher series (looks easy enough to pull it off). there might be others, but I don't remember recognizable characters offhand.


----------



## 1lifetolove

Bob from Bob's burgers! That would be great...that or one of the turtles. I was Michelangelo when I was 5...maybe I could break it out again 25 years later lol.


----------



## Marakunda

I wouldn't mind cosplaying as The protagonist/Minato Arisato/Makoto Yuuki from Persona 3.

Look at this suave mother****er. With his MP3 player, his fancy school uniform, and his hands in his pockets. I'd dye my hair blue and everything. Straighten it. I'd listen to music constantly. I'd make friends, and get girls where ever I went. The only thing I wouldn't be able to do is hold a fake gun up to my head and summon demons.


----------



## eren

failoutboy said:


> Probably Robin.


Good lord, I don't remember Robin being so... furry... :blank

as for me, Eren Jeager for SNK










or Christa Lenz...


----------



## KaitlynRose

Either Flonne from Disgaea, Echo from Pandora Hearts or Rima Touya from Vampire Knight.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3D96B709B74F8EF825C170D69771A&selectedIndex=0

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...C83D2964F64EA00F57AC1A59ACAE6&selectedIndex=0

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...19EABD785E061FF4DE438BDF93BE3&selectedIndex=0

I am not one to cosplay, but I would love to own their outfits or a variation of it. They are incredibly adorable.


----------



## beli mawr

I don't have the body, but I really wanna do at some point Batman, Mal Reynolds (Firefly) and one other I won't mention yet... because that one I will succeed at some point and post pics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well here's the list of everyone I've ever considered as far as I remember: Silent Magician lvl 4 or 8 from Yugioh, Rorschach (from the Watchmen,) Daria, Bellatrix Lestrange, Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy, Hit Girl , Shilo from Repo, Yuffie, Reno, Cissnei or Vincent from compilation of FF VII, Night Elf from Warcraft (but with really cool armour as well.) Maybe a death knight night elf. Maybe troll female too. I love trolls. A Elder scrolls dragonborn, or maybe one of the funnier npcs.

Yes, obviously there are quite a few listed that I would never be able to pull off :')

Oh you know what was cool that I saw a while back?

32 bit cosplay:










edit: Forgot Lightning, haven't played FF 13 but she's cool.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Raynic781 said:


> I can't really cosplay since there aren't any female characters, that I know of, that match my skintone, lol! I do want to cosplay as my Commander Shepard one day though, I think that would be cool.


Skin color doesn't really matter. You could cosplay as anyone you want. That's the fun of cosplaying.



AceEmoKid said:


> I would never be able to pull any of these off, but: Raven (Teen Titans version), Ellie (Last of Us), Sora or Roxas (Kingdom Hearts series), and Cooro or Senri (+Anima).


Those are great choices. I could totally see you as them.

I think I'd go super simple. Like I'd be a BPRD agent. Or maybe The Question (guy in my avatar).


----------



## T Studdly

Mordecai from Borderlands









Ellis from L4D2










One of those two


----------



## Kiba

Bang of course


----------



## Glass Child

Shiro from Deadman Wonderland. She's adorable- I could probably pull it off. But that suit man...


----------



## Paper Samurai

Glass Child said:


> Shiro from Deadman Wonderland. She's adorable- I could probably pull it off. But that suit man...


It could be worse, have you seen the main character's costume from kill la kill  ?


----------



## Glass Child

Paper Samurai said:


> It could be worse, have you seen kill la kill main character's costume  ?


I've been seeing kill la kill everywhere ahaha, is that supposed to be more of a comedy-action anime or are they trying to be serious? Because I've also seen this character around a few times:










Horrifying.


----------



## yadx

<--------

me and my cousins are actually thinking about doing a full akatsuki cosplay sometime in the future, so who knows ^^


----------



## Paper Samurai

Glass Child said:


> I've been seeing kill la kill everywhere ahaha, is that supposed to be more of a comedy-action anime or are they trying to be serious? Because I've also seen this character around a few times:


The whole anime is a parody of various other shows. I know it looks weird as hell but it's really really funny(and doesn't take itself too seriously).


----------



## GroupTherapy

The man with the $$60,000,000,000 bounty on his head.


----------



## GroupTherapy

Levibebop said:


> I've always wanted to dress like Kakashi Hatake. The mask, headband over the left eye, biker gloves; everything.


Kakashi Sensei is cool too!!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You know what, I completely forgot about my ideal cosplay until now.










If I ever get the courage to go out and do this, this is definitely who I'm going to dress up as. :b Even better if I can get someone to do a Relm cosplay with me.

I just wish I was cool enough to pull off a Balthier cosplay. The man is just too damn smooth for me. :b I'm too young looking to pull off some of the older characters in FFXII, which is most of them, so I could probably do Vaan, but I don't really want to expose my chest like that.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Raven and Yoshimitsu from Tekken
Cyrax from Mortal Kombat
Venom


----------



## ChaosTheory

Never been hugely into video games, but I would gladly choose any character from the once-popular PS3 game Heavy Rain. Preferably "Agent Nahman Jayden, FBI." Need some ARI glasses though.


----------



## ChaosTheory

This guy's the epitome of cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Heavy Rain was a good game.


----------



## ThisGirl15

Kairi from Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Stiltzkin

About 10 years ago i went as a taller Haku (Naruto) to the Japan expo in France. 
I have somewhat of a feminine face so, i thought it'd be funny,... until some guys started checking me up :blank . It was a strange experience... I then made sure to keep the mask on till the rest of the day.


----------



## ThisGirl15

Stiltzkin said:


> About 10 years ago i went as a taller Haku (Naruto) to the Japan expo in France.
> I have somewhat of a feminine face so, i thought it'd be funny,... until some guys started checking me up :blank . It was a strange experience... I then made sure to keep the mask on till the rest of the day.


Haha that sounds like a funny experience.

I wish I could dress up as some of my favorite male characters but I don't look androgynous enough.:blank


----------



## Citrine

Stiltzkin said:


> About 10 years ago i went as a taller Haku (Naruto) to the Japan expo in France.
> I have somewhat of a feminine face so, i thought it'd be funny,... until some guys started checking me up :blank . It was a strange experience... I then made sure to keep the mask on till the rest of the day.


Cool. Haku would have been on my list too. One of my favorite characters in that show.

And maybe also Shiek.


----------



## cuppy

Sailor Mars :3

It would be cool to do a group Sailor Scout thing, haha ^_^


----------



## Citrine

^uuuu that sounds fun. I call Sailor Mercury


----------



## cuppy

Citrine said:


> ^uuuu that sounds fun. I call Sailor Mercury


Yay yay ^_^ 
3 more people and we have a group! lol


----------



## Msbmosh

cuppy said:


> Yay yay ^_^
> 3 more people and we have a group! lol


You guys still need a Sailor Moon? :3


----------



## cuppy

Msbmosh said:


> You guys still need a Sailor Moon? :3


yesh :3


----------



## JustThisGuy

ttkishi said:


> The man with the $$60,000,000,000 bounty on his head.


Vash the Stampede would be awesome.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> You know what, I completely forgot about my ideal cosplay until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get the courage to go out and do this, this is definitely who I'm going to dress up as. :b Even better if I can get someone to do a Relm cosplay with me.
> 
> I just wish I was cool enough to pull off a Balthier cosplay. The man is just too damn smooth for me. :b I'm too young looking to pull off some of the older characters in FFXII, which is most of them, so I could probably do Vaan, but I don't really want to expose my chest like that.


Nice.

Crono could be fun to be. Love Chrono Trigger. Or maybe be a rebel and be a male Lucca. _Lucius._ 

Maybe I'll be a rebel and go as male


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Cait Sith


----------



## TotallyJW

ChaosTheory said:


> This guy's the epitome of cool.
> [Nahmenjayden]


Oh my god yes! He really deserves his own spinoff game if you ask me.

For some strange reason I wanna cosplay as Voldo from Soul Calibur. I'll probably never do it, 'cause he kind of looks like ... this


----------



## Foh_Teej

This post reminds me of Mezzoforte posting her Jade costume. Holy **** .


----------



## NVU

El Presidente.










It'd take a substantially large amount of time to grow a fitting beard though.


----------



## Abyssma

I know it's a classic but I would like to be Harley Quinn the most.


----------



## Myr

I already have a Firefly/Serenity "Purple-Belly" (Alliance soldier) cosplay that I wear to cons, and a BSG remake viper pilot cosplay, and a B.P.R.D. infantryman cosplay.

But if I had my pick of the litter, and was a bit more fit, I'd love to do a classic Wasp cosplay.









And if I had the money, I'd _love _to do a Lobster Johnson cosplay.


----------



## Myr

Or Scarlet Witch. Or Kitty Pryde.


OR ULTRON


----------



## MuckyMuck

The coolest of them all and my favorite character from gaming.


----------



## MCHB

Workin on it; slowly but surely! :boogie


----------



## jsmith92

Thor.......I'm planning on growing my hair out like him over the next year and I cannot wait till it gets as long as Christian Hemsworth had his hair in the Avengers


----------



## Magoichi

My next cosplay, which I am in the process of working on is going to e Cid Highwind, his FFVII game version  I get to turn myself into a man <3


----------



## beli mawr

MBwelder said:


> Workin on it; slowly but surely! :boogie


When I heard the news the other day about Harold, it brought back memories of how I was Egon for at least two Hallowe'ens.


----------



## Marko3

Well, currently watching Sailor Moon series... I'd go with Tuxedo Kamen... he's so cool 
And he always comes to the rescue at the very right moment. and he always says some epic lines...


----------



## MCHB

beli mawr said:


> When I heard the news the other day about Harold, it brought back memories of how I was Egon for at least two Hallowe'ens.


It was a sad thing to hear, for sure. Ramis was a talented actor and director! I remember watching the second movie in theaters when it came out(and subsequently not wanting to bath for a week afterwards!); Ghostbusters was basically my childhood!

...and my adult-hood, apparently.


----------



## jamesjameson

my avatar and sig, and id wear it all the time for i am a mighty moltres
destined ruler of the world.


----------



## mezzoforte

I want to do a female Shepard or Tali'Zorah cosplay, but they look so complex to make. D:


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Raiden from MGR


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bewilderedminerals said:


> Raiden from MGR


Easy costume if you go as Raiden from Metal Gear Solid 2. Just wear a dogtag and run around naked, hiding your intimate parts with your hands. The hardest part is probably pulling off the jump flip


----------



## Pike Queen

I would love to cosplay as Blue (female) from Pokemon. Also Sabrina, Clair, Flannery, Elesa, Skyla, or White. Basically....all of the female characters.


----------



## Farideh

Chewbacca


----------



## Myr

Did Purple Belly:









Did pseudo-Cylon (working on the suit):









Next stop: Ultron.
Hoping to have at least the helmet done in time for Free Comic Book Day '14. I already have a tiny Wasp in a jar that I can carry around victoriously.

If I were slimmer I'd love to cosplay Scarlet Witch, Wasp, Rogue, Lt. Riza Hawkeye, or Zoe Washburne. If it didn't look ridiculous I'd also cosplay Aquaman.
And I would kill to cosplay Ant-Man. I mean I would literally kill Scott Long or Eric O'Grady and steal the damn suit. 
Scratch that. 
I'd kill either of them anyway but the suit would be a nice bonus.


----------



## feels

There's an anime convention happening in June about an hour from me. I plan on going as Ness from Earthbound. It won't be a complex costume at all, but I'm still pretty psyched about it.


----------



## To22

I have considered being Equinox from _The Brave and the Bold_:









Trying to pull off this form of Tony Chopper interest me as well:


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Scrub-Zero said:


> Easy costume if you go as Raiden from Metal Gear Solid 2. Just wear a dogtag and run around naked, hiding your intimate parts with your hands. The hardest part is probably pulling off the jump flip


I was thinking of doing just this


----------



## Fat Man

I want to cosplay as Princess Kenny from Stick of Truth/Black Friday trilogy. I know its a strange choice but, its just something I have to do lol.


----------



## probably offline

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You know what, I completely forgot about my ideal cosplay until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get the courage to go out and do this, this is definitely who I'm going to dress up as. :b Even better if I can get someone to do a Relm cosplay with me.
> 
> I just wish I was cool enough to pull off a Balthier cosplay. The man is just too damn smooth for me. :b I'm too young looking to pull off some of the older characters in FFXII, which is most of them, so I could probably do Vaan, but I don't really want to expose my chest like that.


Dressing up as Ultros *would* be glorious ;_;

I don't want to cosplay. But if I were, I'd like someone to give me some extentions, red contacts and a fabulous kimono(and stuff my bra) so I could live like Yuuko for a day:


























She is so elegant and dreamy ♥_♥


----------



## SmartCar

Russia: Hetalia..his character is the best:lol


----------



## nopenopenope

Magoichi said:


> My next cosplay, which I am in the process of working on is going to e Cid Highwind, his FFVII game version  I get to turn myself into a man <3


AHHH!!! He's one of my favorites! Post pics, yeah?


----------



## nopenopenope

I've never cosplayed before but am planning to put together a simple Defias Pirate cosplay for Blizzcon this year.

In the meantime, however, I'm working on Amy Pond in The Impossible Astronaut (Doctor Who)! My actual true cosplay will be the one in the black suit, but I'm going to comic-con in a couple weeks' time and tossing together the plaid-shirt version of her in this ep as well.
















I just really like her and have a cool wig for it as well


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> I don't want to cosplay. But if I were, I'd like someone to give me some extentions, red contacts and a fabulous kimono(and stuff my bra) so I could live like Yuuko for a day:
> 
> She is so elegant and dreamy ♥_♥


 You would look REALLY good as her. :yes

I'm thinking of cosplaying Isabela from Dragon Age II for PAX East next year. (Yeah, thinking wayyy ahead because PAX this year was so much fun. )


----------



## andy1984

if i was gonna do cosplay... it'd have to be cloud from ff 7 i guess. or raistlin from dragonlance.


----------



## Junimoon11

I hope to cosplay ene from kagerou project at some point...she's so adorable :3 just have to chop off my feet .o.


----------



## ReasonWithinMadness

I love cosplaying and there are tons that I would like to do but in no way could pull off.

I am currently working on Female Hawke from Dragon Age 2 (first time making armor and it's being a bloody pain).


----------



## haggybear

One character I thought would be awesome to cosplay as would be Emporer Jagang from the Sword of Truth novel series. He's a burly guy with a hairy chest and so am I.  It may be kind of obscure and especially out of place next to all the anime cosplayers but it would be pretty fun.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I want to do a suit of armor exactly like my avatar picture, The T251b, But it needs to be real and weigh at least 100lb and made out of chrome, steel, iron and carbon fiber.

I got no idea how I would do it, Although it would be the kewlest thing to work on.

















Just like that, And the weapon I'll be wielding will be a 50. Caliber machine gun with depleted plutonium rounds, Like off of fallout tactics.


----------



## Meekins

I will be BMO


----------



## JustThisGuy

Meekins said:


> I will be BMO


I'll be Gunter.


----------



## bad baby

my honmei diabolik's psycho-shota. dig the bolo tie + pirate teddy












mezzoforte said:


> probably offline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to cosplay. But if I were, I'd like someone to give me some extentions, red contacts and a fabulous kimono(and stuff my bra) so I could live like Yuuko for a day:
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> 
> She is so elegant and dreamy ♥_♥[/QUOTE]
> 
> You would look REALLY good as her. :yes[/QUOTE]
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## feels

This picture is horrible and I need to cut off that tag on my shorts, but my Ness cosplay is almost complete. I just need to modify the brim of the hat I bought. And I might get a better baseball bat, this one is just some junk I found at Target for like $2. The convention I'm going to is this weekend and I'm super stoked about it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wouldn't be able to pull off any of the characters I'd actually want to cosplay as...


----------



## Cronos

Kamen Rider Den-O Climax Form. I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## nothing to fear

I really want to cosplay for FanExpo in August but I don't know what to do. I'd love to go as someone from Game of Thrones bu I honestly don't know anything about making costumes, sewing, materials, etc, and buying the full costume online is really pricey.

I was thinking of just getting a Star Trek dress because they aren't too expensive but I'm just nervous about the fit. I don't know what to dooooo.

Edited to add: I wore my Jayne hat (from Firely) to Comicon Toronto and I could easily do the full cosplay but soo many people had Jayne hats, it was just way too common.


----------



## nothing to fear

Myr said:


> Did Purple Belly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did pseudo-Cylon (working on the suit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop: Ultron.
> Hoping to have at least the helmet done in time for Free Comic Book Day '14. I already have a tiny Wasp in a jar that I can carry around victoriously.
> 
> If I were slimmer I'd love to cosplay Scarlet Witch, Wasp, Rogue, Lt. Riza Hawkeye, or Zoe Washburne. If it didn't look ridiculous I'd also cosplay Aquaman.
> And I would kill to cosplay Ant-Man. I mean I would literally kill Scott Long or Eric O'Grady and steal the damn suit.
> Scratch that.
> I'd kill either of them anyway but the suit would be a nice bonus.


You look like Maisie Williams! You'd make a great Arya Stark


----------



## idoughnutknow

If anyone needs any cosplay inspiration, here's a few of my favourites from this year's London Comic Con - Link


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

When I attend Otakon in august, I'm going as Zero from Vampire Knight.


----------



## Sindelle

^^Pirotess

Or just a dark elf or drow.

Also Sailor Mars and Tifa. And maybe as a Vulcan.


----------



## BKLD

I don't have the body to pull off most of my choices :blank. 

To be boring, Zelda/Hilda (LoZ) or Serena (Pokemon X and Y) are my top choices. I also have seen some neat ideas for a human Amaterasu (Okami) that I would like to try. I'm also considering Juvia (Fairy Tail) or Asuna (SAO).


----------



## mezzoforte

Maybe Elika


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mr Reese said:


> When I attend Otakon in august, I'm going as Zero from Vampire Knight.


:O you should post pics when you do.


----------



## feels

I think next up for me is either Raz:



Or the Prince: 


The Prince would definitely be easier, but I think pulling off Raz would be way more satisfying.


----------



## TrappedInMyMind16

Wouldn't mind trying this as my first cosplay


----------



## mezzoforte

TrappedInMyMind16 said:


> Wouldn't mind trying this as my first cosplay


Auron would be a bad-*** cosplay! :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

:O I just can't. This is the best cosplay ever, even better than 32bit Cloud Strife.



















Acorn necklace ;_; and catbus and SHE HAS SUSUWATARI UNDER HER DRESS. UNDER HER DRESS. SUSUWATARI. LIKE I'VE FORGOTTEN WHAT THAT BITS CALLED, BUT THAT BITS GOT SUSUWATARI ON IT.










I'm too hyper right now :um this is still awesome though.


----------



## mezzoforte

Okay so I decided on my next cosplay finally and it's going to be awesome. :boogie


----------

